# Welches BMX für Halfpipe?



## Synapse (5. September 2016)

Welches BMX ist für die Halfpipe geeignet, welche Kriterien sollte es erfüllen? 

Ich bin totaler Anfänger, weil es bei mir in der Stadt eine neu aufgebaute ziemlich tolle Skate-Anlage gibt, überlege ich mir ob ich mich in die Halfpipe trauen soll...


----------



## bmxxxgirl (12. April 2017)

Als Anfänger würde ich dir vor allem ein leichtes BMX empfehlen, da dieses leicht zu handhaben ist. Des Weiteren empfehle ich dir für den Skatepark ein Freestyle BMX da du mit diesem auch Sprünge usw. ausprobieren kannst. Wenn du dir noch nicht ganz sicher bist ob dir der Sport auch wirklich gefällt, dann kannst du dir zuerst ja auch mal ein gebrauchtes bike besorgen. Gebrauchte bikes sind nicht ganz so teuer und wenn dir das BMX fahren nicht gefällt kannst du es wieder verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

